# Tandem for a disabled person



## SPMS (9 Jun 2022)

I live in Finland and I am searching for a three-wheeled tandem. Three wheels because I am disabled due to MS and cannot use a “normal” upright tandem any longer.

The situation is far from simple: I have tried an upright one-person delta and noticed that it doesn’t suit me. Thus an upright tandem delta is out of the question. An upright tadpole (Newton) is probably too complicated or at least very difficult to find (and ship). My wife refuses to ride a recumbent tandem, and considering visibility and bumpy Finnish bike lanes it is a bad choice anyway.

What do you say about this? Unstable? Are there other upright/recumbents available?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2022)

What about the Circe Morpheus , the second one in this link?

https://www.circecycles.com/products/solutions/disability/


----------



## Sharky (10 Jun 2022)

How about an upright tandem trike? 

We got this for our autistic daughter who has no road sense or ability to ride a normal bike. When we first got it, she was very keen to ride it, alas anxieties have increased and she hasn't ridden it for over 10 years.


----------



## Sharky (10 Jun 2022)

If you already have a tandem, you could consider a trike conversion kit. Try contacting Longstaff Cycles for their advice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jun 2022)

There is a beautiful Longstaff tandem trike for sale at the moment (and IMHO very cheaply)


----------



## SPMS (12 Jun 2022)

Thank you for the answers.
An upright/recumbent trike or an upright tadpole trike are the only choices I see. There may be others but I don't know them!


----------



## LittleWheelsandBig (12 Jun 2022)

The only upright tadpole (also known as Newton) trike I know about was Roman Roads but the owner died recently so secondhand is your only option. The tandems were even rarer than the solos.
http://roman-road.co.uk/trikes/

Re: upright tandem trike. Some bicycle folk never get their head around riding an upright trike. It took a while for me to master an upright trike and if I had not persevered past the first month of panic and frustration, I would have been one of them. It helped that I had ridden long distances with people who are experts on trikes for me to understand what was possible.


----------

